# Rich Piana



## VTX (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone know the facts. Seeing a lot of RIP for Rich on social media


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 25, 2017)

VTX said:


> Anyone know the facts. Seeing a lot of RIP for Rich on social media


I believe so vtx. Ive been reading multiple sources right now saying the same. 
Dam, if it is true R.I.P Rich!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 25, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYNgkfhh3U6/

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2017)

VTX said:


> Anyone know the facts. Seeing a lot of RIP for Rich on social media



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...-dave-palumbo-reaction!?p=3424220#post3424220


----------



## VTX (Aug 25, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYNgkfhh3U6/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Yea i just saw the estrsanged wife just posted on FB confirming his passing.  Sad week in BB world.  Dallas and Rich.


----------



## VTX (Aug 25, 2017)

VTX said:


> Yea i just saw the estrsanged wife just posted on FB confirming his passing.  Sad week in BB world.  Dallas and Rich.


Thank brother

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VTX (Aug 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...-dave-palumbo-reaction!?p=3424220#post3424220



Thanks brother


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2017)

he was addicted to opiates, had a heart attack, fell and hit head which caused a concussion, lack of oxygen to the brain caused irreversible brain damage, was put in medically induced coma for a couple of weeks, then pronounced dead yesterday.


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2017)

So you think he over dosed on opiates and stopped his heart  or heart damage?


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 26, 2017)

This is so sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> So you think he over dosed on opiates and stopped his heart  or heart damage?



I think the drugs (opiates/coke) caused the heart attack yes. The part I don't understand is his girlfriend said she was giving him a haircut. 
That means she was right there with him when he fell. Why the fuck didn't she call 911 immediately and start doing CPR?


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow. That is a good question. What was she thinking?  How tragic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Aug 27, 2017)

She was worried about herself.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think the drugs (opiates/coke) caused the heart attack yes. The part I don't understand is his girlfriend said she was giving him a haircut.
> That means she was right there with him when he fell. Why the fuck didn't she call 911 immediately and start doing CPR?


https://youtu.be/oGFVySHbeqA


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think the drugs (opiates/coke) caused the heart attack yes. The part I don't understand is his girlfriend said she was giving him a haircut.
> That means she was right there with him when he fell. Why the fuck didn't she call 911 immediately and start doing CPR?



Suspicious. Even if too small to perform CPR on his massive carcass, she could have done mouth to mouth. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh well.
Shoulda gone with wp.
God see all.


----------



## Vdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Curious if Sara is going to get anything, since she sure is trying hard to let everybody know that she's still "officially" married to him.


----------

